# Cat wont pee!



## Squirrel (Oct 14, 2008)

Really worried about my cat as she is refusing to go outside cause of the snow (dont blame her its around 8 inches) but she will not use her litter tray! Have tried putting her in the litter tray she went crazy, now not sure what to do as am worried she will make herself ill if she doesn't go soon. Any ideas?:confused1:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

You could try putting the tray just outside the door & plonking her in it otherwise no sorry


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 14, 2008)

I will try anything thanks


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Really worried about my cat as she is refusing to go outside cause of the snow (dont blame her its around 8 inches) but she will not use her litter tray! Have tried putting her in the litter tray she went crazy, now not sure what to do as am worried she will make herself ill if she doesn't go soon. Any ideas?:confused1:


Have you tried putting some sand in the cat litter tray and making her paw scratch the litter stuff? seems to work with my 4 cats before they used outside (never snows here)


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

What does she usually pee in/on? If the garden borders, i.e. dirt, how about putting some of that into a litter tray indoors. Gross and messy, I know  But if it'll make her uncross her legs....


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 14, 2008)

Unfortunately we cant get any dirt as the snow is too thick and the ground is rock solid, just tried putting tray outside she looked at me as if i was nuts then ran back inside! Dont have any sand either. Thanks for your ideas though


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

you can buy some sand from builders depots or use potting soil


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

The only thing I can think of is to put her tray some where quiet ,behind a chair,in a corner where there is a bit of privacy.I think I have read somewhere that a litter tray washed with bleach and air dried (dont know how you do that in this weather)will attract cats to the tray,but great care needs to be taken with bleach as I'm sure you are aware.


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks I cant go to a builders merchant as am snowed in! Have just gone to the local shop and bought different cat litter have cleaned and changed her tray so fingers crossed she will have a wee soon


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

My suggestion would be to clear some snow and scrape some earth into the litter tray , i do understand the ground is solid but with some perserverance you will be able to scrape up some soil, or perhaps you could clear an area of snow where they normal go to pee, good luck ......chris


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for all your suggestions, good news she has had a very long wee at last seems the new litter did the trick :thumbup:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Thanks for all your suggestions, good news she has had a very long wee at last seems the new litter did the trick :thumbup:


Excellent :thumbup:.One relieved owner and one very "relieved bladder" :lol::lol:


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Phew, that's good news 
Bet you're cat was relieved to finally uncross her legs


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad it worked! 

Offtopic, just thought it was funny, this thread title is "Cat won't pee!" and the one directly above it is titled "Cat pees everywhere!" :lol: It tickled me.


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

My dad is having the exact same problem with his cat Cleo. She is the same in that she's an outdoor cat but is refusing to go out because of the snow and won't use the litter tray he's put out for her. He's tried everything from digging through the snow to get dirt to put in her litter tray, to various kinds of litter. He's now so worried that he said he's taking her outside with him into the garden today and locking the cat flap until she has a pee. I don't know if this is such a good idea?!?! 

Anyway, glad you got something sorted with the furball :thumbup:

Sparkles 
xx


----------

